# saltwater puffer eat freshwater snails?



## big b

i have always wanted a Canthigaster Jactator for ever and i just realized how will i get food for it. then i thought i have freshwater snails in a few of my tanks i could breed them for a few years then i can easily have enough. im only 13 so im not getting a saltwater tank any time soon but when i do these are gonna be my first fish.


----------



## Oddball Fish

They will eat them, but you should be careful how many you put in at a time, because in saltwater the snails will die off quickly and foul your tank.

I also wouldnt use them for anymore than a treat food, using other saltwater specific foods as a staple.


----------



## big b

well then what would you recommend freeze dried blood worms. and i know they need like snails and shrimp fot the teeth so would saltwater snails be better?


----------



## Oddball Fish

Puffers will eat all kinds of foods and its best to feed them a variety of meaty foods like shrimp, fish, clams, etc., along with that some vegetable matter, to give them other necessary nutrients. Its also a good idea to give them some hard shelled crabs, mussels, and shellfish in their diet to wear down their teeth. 

Puffers are somewhat aggressive and you should only keep one per tank. They will eat smaller fishes, so they should'nt be kept with any delicate or slow-moving species.


----------



## big b

will i ever have to clip the teeth and if yes how do i do it?


----------



## Oddball Fish

lol no ! please dont try


----------



## big b

i wont but i heard that the teeth might over grow.


----------



## anamta

yeah i have been wondering the same thing but it costs a lot to fill up a 30 gallon tank and do water changes with it


----------

